# Hello Everyone



## edders05 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all, I'm Edmund Bridges, 13, and I go to Eton in the UK.
I play the piano, (organ), violin and I sing in the College Chapel Choir.
Uh...I like lots of things...especially music.


That'll do...


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to talkclassical.com Edmund!

I visited Eton some years ago, as rehearsals were held there prior to a concert a gave with the London Philharmonic. Fascinating place.

Anyhow, glad to have you aboard and looking much forward to see you around

Kind regards 
Frederik


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Welcome Edmund, 

Nice that you have found to us.

Greetings,
Daniel


----------

